

Listen to Music With Your Friends - 3lit3H4ck3r
https://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=10150457932027131

======
DrHankPym
This is probably the most social feature I've seen on Facebook in a while.
Sharing music is one thing, but listening together is actually syncing with
your friends, which is what Facebook is all about.

